
Narayana Murthy trashes AI as hype, asks IT leaders to be less greedy - donbox
https://m.economictimes.com/tech/ites/narayana-murthy-trashes-artificial-intelligence-as-hype-asks-it-leaders-to-be-less-greedy/amp_articleshow/62229826.cms
======
didibus
Isn't compassionate capitalism a bit of a contradiction?

On a practical note, can we really expect people to self regulate themselves
into fairness and compassion?

One of the benefits of democracies with capitalists economies have been that
the system is harder for few to be really unfair to others for too long. If
we're starting to see corruption, or unfair forms of it appear, I'm not sure
relying on the good intentions of the few who are in easily corruptable,
massively advantageous positions a good strategy. I also don't know of real
processes that could be put in place to prevent it though.

Maybe we do need to wish for a better social moral accross our population, and
hope that those who find themselves at the top have grown with those core
values in them.

------
mankash666
AI will certainly be sold as hype by NM because Infosys isn't the leader, or
has little chance at mastering and benefiting from AI from a revenue/profits
perspective.

And the whole socialistic preaching from billionaires is getting old. Maybe
Infosys needs younger, forward looking blood on their board

------
godelmachine
Would he say that to Elon Musk?

